# WebCam SCB 1100N not working



## Eliwi (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a Samsung NP300v4a, and noticed my webcam stopped working a few weeks ago, out of the blue. It says it's working fine, but it doesn't recognize it, and nothing shows up on the screen. 

I attached a picture of what it looks like when I try opening cyberlink... it's just hollow where the image is supposed to be lol idk.
A few people told me it was propably a driver problem, but I have the latest one and it says it's "fine", still doesn't work.
I take really good care of my computer; I haven't dropped it or done anything to it that might have caused this so I really don't know why this is happening :/. I've had this computer for 2 years so it's fairly new. 

Anyway, any kind of help would be much appreciated.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

- Click the start icon in the bottom left hand corner
- type device manager
- click enter

Do you see any red x's or yellow !'s? If so, what are they next to?

Also, have you tried the webcam with other software to see if it works? Such as with skype?


----------



## Eliwi (Mar 14, 2013)

There are no red or yellow X's

I've tried it with skype and on Google+ (hangouts), but it just appears as a black screen or says the webcam can't be found.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

First, run this:

http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

Download it, and copy and paste the results into this form. What this will do is show us information regarding your system.

Then, go to this website and try downloading the camera driver:

http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/NP300V4A-A02US

- Select the "Driver" Tab
- Then, scroll down to "Camera Driver"
- Click "Zip" located all the way to the right of the camera driver
- A screen will appear, just click send
- Now the prompt for downloading of the driver will appear
- Open the file
- Once it has been saved, Choose "Extract To" 
- Choose a location that you can easily get to, such as the desktop
- Then, locate wherever you extracted this file to and then run the setup.exe file

Does the problem still persist?


----------



## Eliwi (Mar 14, 2013)

Okay. Here's my system information:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Basic, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2430M CPU @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 4009 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family, 1812 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 235519 MB, Free - 181991 MB; D: Total - 351702 MB, Free - 351385 MB;
Motherboard: SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS CO., LTD., 300V3A/300V4A/300V5A/200A4B/200A5B
Antivirus: Norton Internet Security, Updated and Enabled


I'd done what you said before but I tried it again and the problem's still there, sadly.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

On the bottom of your laptop where it says model, can you provide everything it says after that? As there should be a - and then another set of numbers after the NP300v4a that you have already provided.


----------



## Eliwi (Mar 14, 2013)

NP300v4a - S01CL and the serial number, but nothing other than that.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

I am assuming this is not a US laptop? The support page is here:

http://www.samsung.com/cl/consumer/pc-peripherals-printer/notebook/essential/NP300V4A-S01CL

I will try finding the camera driver, but it is difficult as the page is not in English.


----------



## Eliwi (Mar 14, 2013)

Sadly, it's not a US laptop, hahaha. 

I've looked for the driver (in that page), downloaded it and intalled it but it made no difference, just as the other one.


----------

